# String Quartet: Allegro con anima



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

So I composed this piece for a string quartet after trying out some new instruments, and I'm wondering if they sound too "fake" or unrealistic, or if the piece is any good at all.

Have a listen here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/razkaran%2Fsqmix5


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Prasad94,

I like this piece a lot, it held my interest throughout and I liked some of it's more unusual harmonies. I thought the instruments (from what I could judge) sounded quite good but they were quite obscured by the very high level of reverb you used, to the point that it even obscured the harmonies a bit and even the melodies in some places. I would really recommend doing another recording with much less reverb and reposting it because at least for me, it really did distract quite a bit from being able to enjoy what otherwise is a really lovely piece.

Mark


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I liked what I heart, but I'd like to see the score if possible. I very much enjoyed the recapitulation. Who are your main string quartet influences?


----------

